# What makes good clippers "good"?



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Wahl Bravura:
good company, good customer service
nice size to hold (especially if you have small hands like mine)
Multiple blades in one blade head
Comes with combs, a bonus
cordless
REally good for nervous dogs, quieter than a corded model
easy to maintain, make sure you order an extra blade head (becuase if you drop it on a hard surface, you may break the little plastic piece that holds it onto the body....don't ask how I know this)
REALLY good for inbetween trims, face, feet, poop shoot

Cheaper clippers will result in a poor finish and becaue they are usually slow, or don't have enough power, you'll get discouraged. The novice groomer road is paved with many clippers that were not a good investment in the beginning.

**If you're going to learn, get a good clipper to start out.

good luck


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

It is easy to tell a good clipper from a bad one once you've had to use both. Ultimately the big things are often noise, power, and most of all reliability! You can pay $40 for a pair, or you can spend $140 for a pair... And I can guarantee you that $40 pair will have to be replaced within a few good all-over clippings. You will ultimately save money if you buy a good clipper from the beginning.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Good clippers are precision made. The motor is steady and strong. The blades cut evenly and smoothly. The motor is relatively quiet and vibration free. A precision tool!

Bad clippers are just rougher. They shake in your hand. They don't have as much power. The blades don't want to cut as well because of the lack of power. They are NOISY. They vibrate on the dog's skin...irritating.


The Bravura is really nice, but it is expensive because it's cordless, with a long life lithium battery . You could get a really good corded clipper for a little less. If it has interchangable blades, you will need several different ones. It's nice to have duplicates for when the one you are using gets hot, or when it's out being sharpened. With a Bravura, you will need the set of stainless combs, the Bravura's blade is adjustable, but only goes so far. For a longer cut, you will need the combs. You will need (ideally) 2 pairs of good scissors...one curved, one straight. A good slicker and a good pin brush. A greyhound comb. Nail trimmers and/or a dremel.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

A few days ago I went with the recommended clippers here and got a Bravura. I have 2 Oster A-5's and one Andis. Those 3 are great models but I must be jinxed because I could never get them to clip good. Even with new blades. No idea why.

The Bravura worked like butter. Cordless is great and it's pretty quiet. I like the combs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like that the Bravura is cordless, quiet and light. It is well worth the investment, but shop around sometimes there are sales.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Cheap clippers will do fine with soft puppy coat but when the Poodley wire starts coming in, you'll practically hear the clippers gasp and faint :lol: I've used a 40-euro clipper and a 150-euro clipper on the exact same puppy butt when Sulo's coat change had just gotten obvious, and the cheap one felt like carving wood with a spoon. The other one felt like slicing into creamed butter with a hot knife, it was worlds apart.

Power, it's all about the power! Better clippers will also have things like s blade-separation knob that let you get between the blades when you clean it, and adjustable blade length instead of having to switch between half a dozen different blades. Spare blades, additional batteries, and add-ons such as combs will be easier to find.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I've used the old original Oster A5, or the Oster Golden A5 for over 30 years. They are fine clippers. But I have always wanted cordless clippers for some things...puppy training, face/feet/tail, etc. The Bravura is really recommended by lots of people on the forum here, but I am a cheapskate! I ended up with a Wahl Figura instead. I like it alot, it's very similar to the Bravura, both are made by Wahl. I got a red one on Amazon...it was cheaper than the other colors. $96


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

After using an Andis corded clipper for many years, i got a Wahl Arco and the separate metal Wahl comb set. 

Cordless is just wonderful! What a life changer - you can just grab the clipper and do little touch ups wherever you like. Sitting outside in the back yard and see some stray muzzle hairs, foot sticky-outies? Just get the cordless clipper and wala! problem solved. It is great not having to find a power outlet for my spur of the moment impulses  

The adjustable blade is great too. 

I wish I had gotten the Bravura though, because it allows you to plug in the clipper if you need to.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Axeldog you are right on the Bravura having the advantage of being used corded or cordless. I also have an Andis Lithium battery cordless, but you can only use it cordless.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sidewinder said:


> I've used the old original Oster A5, or the Oster Golden A5 for over 30 years. They are fine clippers. But I have always wanted cordless clippers for some things...puppy training, face/feet/tail, etc. The Bravura is really recommended by lots of people on the forum here, but I am a cheapskate! I ended up with a Wahl Figura instead. I like it alot, it's very similar to the Bravura, both are made by Wahl. I got a red one on Amazon...it was cheaper than the other colors. $96



If somebody really wanted to save money, 
I would recommend the none lithium wahl Arco, which I was pretty satisfied with before I got the Bravura. The hand feel isn't quite as nice - I can easily "flip" the bravura in my hand while working, but with the Arco it was more like stop, readjust angle, start again. I did have to keep the batteries charging and exchange them once or twice while grooming two poodles.
But, the clip from them is identical - they use the same blades and metal add on combs, and they clipped at the same speed and closeness. You just learn to identify when it is getting weaker from battery drain and switch them out.
With the Bravura, there is no slowing down until the battery is totally dead - but the down side is it can take you by surprise - just stop while you are working, and there is no second battery, you have to take a break and put the entire clipper in the charger! Though that won't happen for 1-2 dogs if you remember to charge it before you start lol!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you all! This is all super helpful advice. The funny thing is when I was 14 we got a toy poodle and I decided I was going to groom her myself. I researched clippers but when we went to the store to buy them, my mom convinced me not to buy the clippers I wanted, but to buy the much, much cheaper ones, with the argument that if I didn't end up enjoying grooming her, I wouldn't be out all that money. Well, you probably know how this ends. The cheap clippers NEVER worked, so I gave up on them very quickly. I'm convinced not to let it happen again!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Axeldog you are right on the Bravura having the advantage of being used corded or cordless. I also have an Andis Lithium battery cordless, but you can only use it cordless.



The new Bravura lithium cannot be used corded - the clipper has to sit in a charging base that had the cord.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The new Bravura lithium cannot be used corded - the clipper has to sit in a charging base that had the cord.


Really? My new Wahl Motion is Lithium Ion, comes with a charging base but I just unplugged that and it plugs right into the clipper. I assumed the Bravura was the same. But I don't have first hand experience with the new Bravuras, so I'm not calling you a liar, I'm just surprised!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Malasarus said:


> Really? My new Wahl Motion is Lithium Ion, comes with a charging base but I just unplugged that and it plugs right into the clipper. I assumed the Bravura was the same. But I don't have first hand experience with the new Bravuras, so I'm not calling you a liar, I'm just surprised!



Geez, I have to take another look - I just got it a month or two ago - maybe I missed something?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Malasarus said:


> Really? My new Wahl Motion is Lithium Ion, comes with a charging base but I just unplugged that and it plugs right into the clipper. I assumed the Bravura was the same. But I don't have first hand experience with the new Bravuras, so I'm not calling you a liar, I'm just surprised!



Dang, could you hear me slapping my head?! You are right, the cord does detach from the base and plug into the clippers!
Now I want to know - will the battery charge if it is plugged directly into the clippers?!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I recently bought the Bravura clippers for my pup's face feet and tail because he needed something quiet that wasn't going to freak him out. 

My other pair of clippers are the Heiniger cordless. I use these for dogs bodys and legs. They're awesome for matted dogs (Common theme where I live unfortunately  ). I wouldn't call them quiet though. 

I find the Bravura is great for face, feet and tail! I think I prefer the Heiniger for doing a dog's body, but I think the bravura would definitely do that! If it is struggling to go through with the combs, I'd recommend you buy a set of metal comes, generally they work much better than the plastic ones.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Dang, could you hear me slapping my head?! You are right, the cord does detach from the base and plug into the clippers!
> Now I want to know - will the battery charge if it is plugged directly into the clippers?!


Stuff like this happens to the best of us! I have a feeling it will charge as you run it. My Motion does, anyway! =)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Malasarus said:


> Stuff like this happens to the best of us! I have a feeling it will charge as you run it. My Motion does, anyway! =)



I do feel like a dope lol! I guess I should of looked at the directions - didn't seem any different than the Arco that I was accustomed to, so I didn't bother - just took them out of the package and started grooming lol!
Thanks for making me look - now I won't have to take any unscheduled breaks again if the charge runs out!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

*List of supplies for beginningers?*

Hi, I too will be grooming Fenton in the future.

I am hearing that the clipper to get is the: Wahl Bravura

Can we create a list that would detail all that we would need, so that when I make the order, I can make sure I order all that is needed?

For example, what blades will I need? Type of scissors? 

Have a great day!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kassie said:


> Hi, I too will be grooming Fenton in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Along with the Bravura you could use a set of metal attachment combs for the 5 in 1, and if you really want to treat yourself, which you might want to because he is a dark color, get a 5 in 1 Diamond blade to replace the one that it comes with.
And if you think that you might be the type who is fearful approaching the face, feet, and privates with a full size clippers, the wahl peanut is a nice tiny little clipper. I used to use it all the time until I got the diamond blade, now I prefer that.
For shears you will mostly need a curved one, but a straight one will come in handy. As to which one to buy, that is a very personal thing - pretty much anyone starting at over $40 will cut hair fine, and everything about that is more about hand feel, which is much more important for groomers doing multiple dogs daily, not so much for us who do one or two dogs every few weeks.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Kassie said:


> Hi, I too will be grooming Fenton in the future.
> 
> I am hearing that the clipper to get is the: Wahl Bravura
> 
> ...


I too will be getting the Wahl Bravura because of all the excellent advise from everyone!!! I will also look for a list with details of all that I will need so I have everything. One large amazon order I'm thinking.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Along with the Bravura you could use a set of metal attachment combs for the 5 in 1, and if you really want to treat yourself, which you might want to because he is a dark color, get a 5 in 1 Diamond blade to replace the one that it comes with.
> And if you think that you might be the type who is fearful approaching the face, feet, and privates with a full size clippers, the wahl peanut is a nice tiny little clipper. I used to use it all the time until I got the diamond blade, now I prefer that.
> For shears you will mostly need a curved one, but a straight one will come in handy. As to which one to buy, that is a very personal thing - pretty much anyone starting at over $40 will cut hair fine, and everything about that is more about hand feel, which is much more important for groomers doing multiple dogs daily, not so much for us who do one or two dogs every few weeks.


Excellent! Do you also have advise on anything needed for the cleaning of the ears? (and any advise I'm going to clean his ears myself but I am so timid, skittish and nervous...I'm deterined though!!! Getting my list ready.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it worth getting the mini trimmer as well? There is a twofer offer on, but it is still another £40/$60...


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

*correct clipper?*

Is this one you are all talking about?
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Professional-Cordless-Clipper-8786-1101/dp/B00EVZ7TFY/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1465041945&sr=1-3&keywords=wahl+bravura[/ame]

And this the blade?
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Professional-Animal-Blade-41884-7190/dp/B0098YILA0/ref=sr_1_6?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1465042732&sr=1-6&keywords=wahl+bravura[/ame]

Because of the cost I want to make sure I get the correct one! 
Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Myleen said:


> Excellent! Do you also have advise on anything needed for the cleaning of the ears? (and any advise I'm going to clean his ears myself but I am so timid, skittish and nervous...I'm deterined though!!! Getting my list ready.


Hey, I just noticed that when I read this on my iPhone .... the links to the items show up!!! Reading them here on my laptop....no lines/links!! Weird!!!!haha


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

*This one???*

I'm sorry..I hope no one minds me asking again..Is this the one you all are talking about?
Toby=my miniature poodle. 


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Professional-Bravura-Lithium-41870-0423/dp/B00EVBXI5S/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1465043894&sr=1-1&keywords=wahl+bravura[/ame]

If so, I can't figure out what blades to get with it??


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Myleen said:


> I'm sorry..I hope no one minds me asking again..Is this the one you all are talking about?
> Toby=my miniature poodle.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the Bravura model that the folks here talk about often.

It comes with a blade but if you want an extra, get the Wahl 5 in 1 Blade. Lots of folks recommend the Diamond coated blade. It's $5 more than the normal blade.

Regular replacement blade:





Diamond coated replacement blade:
Amazon.com : Wahl Professional Animal 5in1 Diamond Blade #41854-7526 : Pet Supplies


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

poofs said:


> Yes, that is the Bravura model that the folks here talk about often.
> 
> It comes with a blade but if you want an extra, get the Wahl 5 in 1 Blade. Lots of folks recommend the Diamond coated blade. It's $5 more than the normal blade.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much (((Poofs)))!!!!


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

You are welcome, Myleen.

Also, that Bravura will come with plastic guards, but people here recommend these stainless steel guards.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

poofs said:


> You are welcome, Myleen.
> 
> Also, that Bravura will come with plastic guards, but people here recommend these stainless steel guards.
> 
> Amazon.com : Wahl Professional Animal 5in1 Stainless Steel Comb Set #3379 : Pet Combs : Pet Supplies


Thank you very much!!! I added it to my list! 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

poofs said:


> You are welcome, Myleen.
> 
> Also, that Bravura will come with plastic guards, but people here recommend these stainless steel guards.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Professi..._UL320_SR312,320_&refRID=19QSG3E7BCFR7E4M86F0


Yay, Poofs! Wahl makes two lookalike sets of stainless steel combs. One works for clippers that use A5 blades, and will not fit on the Bravura.

You linked the #3379 ss comb set that is correcte, which I know *you* knew, but others new to the Bravura might not realize. I only know that because I myself had to choose very carefully !


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Dang, could you hear me slapping my head?! You are right, the cord does detach from the base and plug into the clippers!
> Now I want to know - will the battery charge if it is plugged directly into the clippers?!


TP, yes, the Bravura will charge while being used with the a/c cable, at least in my experience.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

*Newbie grooming videos - ?*

I placed my order with all of the recommendations. Thank you all so very much!!! :blowkiss:
Any suggestions on materials for newbies? Videos? The more the better. I plan on researching quite a bit before the items arrive. :thinking:
Toby and I thank you in advance!


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

There's a few videos of a groomer named Diane Betelak, where she is demonstrating Face, Feet, Sanitary, and Tail. I liked those a lot. Just search youtube for her. She also has style clip videos that are good.

Sue Zecco has some good videos for maintenance and style clips. I liked these a lot, too.

Both of these ladies' videos are good for your normal, everyday, pet owner.

And of course there are lots of more advanced poodle clip videos by many different people.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

TP I had the same head slapping a few months ago realizing I could plug in and keep going. Streetcar great heads up on those comb attachments, I had initially bought the set that won't work on the Bravura, you do have to be careful.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

poofs said:


> There's a few videos of a groomer named Diane Betelak, where she is demonstrating Face, Feet, Sanitary, and Tail. I liked those a lot. Just search youtube for her. She also has style clip videos that are good.
> 
> Sue Zecco has some good videos for maintenance and style clips. I liked these a lot, too.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!! I think I'm going to watch you tube videos on my large screen TV tonight with Toby!!!!! 

Thank you for suggestions....VERY MUCH APPRECIATED!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

poofs said:


> There's a few videos of a groomer named Diane Betelak, where she is demonstrating Face, Feet, Sanitary, and Tail. I liked those a lot. Just search youtube for her. She also has style clip videos that are good.
> 
> Sue Zecco has some good videos for maintenance and style clips. I liked these a lot, too.
> 
> ...


Couldn't wait to watch them... (will watch them over and over again I'm sure!!!!) These are exactly what I was looking for!!! They both have strengths in what is needed for me (newbie) helps me!!! Thank you again for sharing!!! :flowers: MUCH APPRECIATED!!! :rose:


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

*Picture of Toby*

I love looking at all of the pictures everyone posts with their messages. Trying to figure out how to post Tobys.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Toby is precious! Look at his expression .


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> Toby is precious! Look at his expression .


Thank you kindly!!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> Yay, Poofs! Wahl makes two lookalike sets of stainless steel combs. One works for clippers that use A5 blades, and will not fit on the Bravura.
> 
> You linked the #3379 ss comb set that is correcte, which I know *you* knew, but others new to the Bravura might not realize. I only know that because I myself had to choose very carefully !


Opened the comb set up #3379 that I bought, was checking it out ... went to put it on my clippers Wahl 5 in 1 Bravura. Thought it didn't fit at first. But I needed to exert a bit of pressure.  They fit! 
Getting myself Psyched up to try them out.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

This is an old thread but I wanted to thank everyone for their advice. I had the Bravura tracked on Amazon and about a month ago scored it for $118 (!!!!) The difference between the Bravura and our old clippers is amazing. It took me half the time to clip Cannelle, my parents' tpoo, and I told my husband the clippers cut like butter! Best purchase ever, although my husband wasn't thrilled that the only sale color was pink.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TeamPoodle said:


> This is an old thread but I wanted to thank everyone for their advice. I had the Bravura tracked on Amazon and about a month ago scored it for $118 (!!!!) The difference between the Bravura and our old clippers is amazing. It took me half the time to clip Cannelle, my parents' tpoo, and I told my husband the clippers cut like butter! Best purchase ever, although my husband wasn't thrilled that the only sale color was pink.


That is a great price! I'm loving the Bravura too


----------

